# River Raisin between Adrian and Blissfield



## setter12 (Nov 29, 2012)

Anybody have any experience fishing this stretch of the river? What have you found?


----------



## Paddle (Mar 26, 2016)

Never fished it but did paddle that whole length two summers ago. Lots of proper logjams and plenty of downed trees. I wouldn't really recommend it by boat. 

As far as shore fishing? Don't remember seeing much public access either... 

Also haven't fished enough to give any tips or techniques, just a field report.

When I paddled through the water was high and murky from storms and ag run-off.

Good luck!


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

I've always fished the river from the dam(Sharon Hollow rd just past Austin rd ,where the Old Mill store is), in Manchester Twnshp,all the way down to Manchester itself. Plenty of fish(smallmouth and pike). How ever,plenty of log jams and trees in the river. Private property along both sides of the river all the way into town so you have to remember that when you have to get out of the river to portage around the log jams and trees. Never had any problems with the property owners but major problems portaging around the obstacles. We were in a canoe at the time. I've fished above the dam and have done very well also on smallmouth and pike. Depending on the amount of rain fall,the river is pretty shallow above the dam. I've also fished the river in Clinton but fished it way up north of US 12. Same thing,lot of down falls and all private property. The river south of US12 where the park is in Clinton is too shallow, Plus once you go past the park,it's all private property.


----------



## setter12 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks


jd4223 said:


> I've always fished the river from the dam(Sharon Hollow rd just past Austin rd ,where the Old Mill store is), in Manchester Twnshp,all the way down to Manchester itself. Plenty of fish(smallmouth and pike). How ever,plenty of log jams and trees in the river. Private property along both sides of the river all the way into town so you have to remember that when you have to get out of the river to portage around the log jams and trees. Never had any problems with the property owners but major problems portaging around the obstacles. We were in a canoe at the time. I've fished above the dam and have done very well also on smallmouth and pike. Depending on the amount of rain fall,the river is pretty shallow above the dam. I've also fished the river in Clinton but fished it way up north of US 12. Same thing,lot of down falls and all private property. The river south of US12 where the park is in Clinton is too shallow, Plus once you go past the park,it's all private property.[/QUOTE


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

I like the stretches anywhere from Blissfield to the mouth of the river best. Good SM action in just about any of these areas when you look for the appropriate cover to fish. It's an interesting river with a wide variety of fish so you can catch a mixed bag of panfish, pike and smallies on any given trip. Fun river to fish and not a lot of pressure. Easy to wade many sections of the river past Blissfield. If you are looking to keep fish for consumption I'd highly recommend eating a limited amount from this system and stick with younger, smaller fish. I usually just target SM for C&R when fishing the Raisin.


----------

